# Vector 12 volt Thermo Electric TRAVEL COOLER / WARMER for VEHICLE car truck van



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Apr-22-2012 13:01:54 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $19.99
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

